# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Wild Pork - Best way to process?

## smidey

Hey Team
I have secured an area to hunt where wild pigs are about so will go have a wander tomorrow.
All things being perfect and i come home with an oinker, what do you guys do in the way of processing the animal? I have some experience with butchering sheep and small game but never had the pleasure with a pig.
Do you process them yourselves? Do you just clean and gut them to take to a home kill? What do you think is the best way?

----------


## P38

I field dress, removing the gut and internal organs.

Transport the pig home as soon as I can (this is where it helps to have a youngster with you  :Wink:  ), once home hang it and skin it, then break it down immediately into the cuts I want, then either into the fridge for consumption the next day or into the freezer for consumption at a later date.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## sneeze

> I field dress, removing the gut and internal organs.
> 
> Transport the pig home as soon as I can (this is where it helps to have a youngster with you  ), once home hang it and skin it, then break it down immediately into the cuts I want, then either into the fridge for consumption the next day or into the freezer for consumption at a later date.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


What he said. 
you can break it down like mutton, cut down the spine,  take fore quarter and hind leg roasts, chops and spare ribs.

----------


## Munsey

What they said , but I'd like to add , Make sure if you leave head on cut the throat out of it ( this is important as can turn the meat bad as it goes off quicker than a cheep whore !)  also once you have gutted and arseholed it , cut up from gut cavity up through brisket ( open the chest cavity to get rid of internal heat , can wedge a stick in there to hold it open ) . Rest is easy as . Good luck

----------


## Gapped axe

Skin and head off
, and remove any bruising as soon as, then meat saw down the middle and take out the roasts and chops, just like a sheep

----------


## veitnamcam

What they said but having a chiller i usually skin and process the next day or the one after at the very latest.

Pork will not keep like other meats, it can be off by the time you get home if not treated right as Munsey said.

----------


## smidey

thanks very much lads.
So you'll skin it rather than burning off the hair or putting it in a bath?

----------


## veitnamcam

I have only tryed singeing once.
You want an area you don't mind making a big smelly mess in.

----------


## smidey

> I have only tryed singeing once.
> You want an area you don't mind making a big smelly mess in.


so hanging it on the washing line on the back patio is all good then?? haha

thanks again blokes, very helpful

----------


## Toby

Singed pig hair smells nice. Its cool singeing them too and looking at all the battel scars.

----------


## Angus_A

It's really simple, the best way is to remove the heart as quickly as possible, run to your nearest post office and send it to me  :XD:

----------


## Toby

> It's really simple, the best way is to remove the heart as quickly as possible, run to your nearest post office and send it to me


I thought we just had to think of you?  :Psmiley:

----------


## moonhunt

I'm lazy but also have no facility's to process anything, I skin em and give them a ride to the butchers
Cut up as in a sheep

Butcher can do sausages, hams, pickled pork, salami , lately I have been doing boned stuffed rolled roasts, well paying for it to be done

----------

